# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Плеер для видео с HD камеры Sanyo

## TK111

Вопрос к уважаемым специалистам.
Будет ли такой плеер: http://bbk.livejournal.com/15307.html воспроизводить HD видео снятое видеокамерой Sanyo Xacti 1000. Она снимает на SD карту, нужен плеер который будет читать видео HD720 формат AVI

----------

